# Preventive service contracts



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a customer with a restaurant that would like me to come in once a month and check the plumbing.they are willing to pay a monthly fee. This will be my first. Any ideas on what to charge and what is covered?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

What does he want you to keep up with? I would go in at an hourly rate find what's wrong and fix it. Then, I would go from there based on his expectations.


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

They want me to come in and visually inspect the plumbing in the entire restaurant and then if I find a problem,fix it or give price on fixing.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Seems as though it can be inspected in 15 minutes or less. If you have hard water have him buy the rebuild kits for the mixing valves and a spare if it has been more than two years since it was rebuilt or at least took out and cleaned. I would do it on an hourly rate with a minimum charge to be able to do business with them.


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

That sounds fair, thanks

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

brian phillips said:


> I have a customer with a restaurant that would like me to come in once a month and check the plumbing.they are willing to pay a monthly fee. This will be my first. Any ideas on what to charge and what is covered?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 Contract for service 1hr x 12 !


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

brian phillips said:


> I have a customer with a restaurant that would like me to come in once a month and check the plumbing.they are willing to pay a monthly fee. This will be my first. Any ideas on what to charge and what is covered?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Do they want you to Hydro Static Test the sewer system?

Do they want the gas checked with a pressure test?

I would throw those in there as yearly checks as well


----------

